# How horrible is this!!!



## terryo (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.woio.com/global/story.asp?s=10848039

I saw this on another forum...it made me sick.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 9, 2009)

How sick. What is wrong with people? I am so tired of this kind of thing. What a horrible horrible girl. Waste of air.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 9, 2009)

I am reminded of the study that says serial killers often start with small animals before moving up to people, I hope someone is keeping an eye out.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

That just makes my blood boil - they should shoot people point blank range in the middle of their forehead that do that to animals, makes me sick to the stomach that you get such severely ill people out there that can do that to a poor animal.


----------



## Candy (Aug 10, 2009)

You've got to wonder about anyone who would hurt any animal that way. Thank God for people who uncover people like this. This story also makes me sick I always wonder to myself who has friends like this and doesn't know what they do? People actually don't hide that well if your paying attention. Hopefully she will get the punishment that she deserves. I have no sympathy for people like this.


----------



## Nay (Aug 10, 2009)

Stazz, I'm with you!!!
NA


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 10, 2009)

What gets me is not so much the killing of the animals, that is just wrong, but then to be so stupid as to print the damn picture online for the world to see...why didn't she just carry around a sign that says..."look at me how stupid I am" then she wouldn't have had to kill those rabbits...Such stupid people...sometimes I am just stunned at how stupid people really are...mean and stupid!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 10, 2009)

Sad very sad.. Maybe that picture will save many other live's.. She sure seems happy with her actions..


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maggie, I'm not sure if I'm understanding your take on this...do you think she, and her actions, are stupid?  I mean if that's what you want to say then just come right out and say it, don't beat around the bush. I'm sure we'd all agree with you, I do anyway.


----------



## terryo (Aug 10, 2009)

If you look at her face...wow...she looks like a nut that really enjoyed what she did. What's next? Puppies...kittens...PEOPLE!!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of sick freak does that, seriously? And to pose with them after? Absolutely disgusting.
I'm a huge animal lover and stories like this make me sick!


----------



## Flametorch (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not going to waste my anger on a piece trash like her, because what's done is done, and that girl is digging her own grave, and her future is ruined overall


----------

